# YT Channel back and first new video



## dreamtime (Jul 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,

After finishing our first video, we have decided to bring back the SH Youtube channel. Most of the videos from the previous channel will be re-uploaded over time.

We will also continue to publish all videos on Odysee and Rumble, both platforms are without annoying ads currently. Alternatively, one can use a good content blocker when browsing Youtube.

The new video is based on the translated article Prisoners of Time.

Many thanks to @David Glenney for both producing the video and narrating, @Sovereine for helping narrate, and to _Ruhiger Wolf_ (member in the german forum) for writing the article.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeuLwOmg_Y_​


----------



## Frits (Jul 30, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Betweentheriversfarm (Jul 30, 2022)

Awesome!Thank you!


----------



## ViniB (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks!!


----------



## CurvedBullet (Jul 31, 2022)

Proper!


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (Jul 31, 2022)

Absolutely outstanding video!!!   Just look at any clock!  3,6, 9, and then back to 3!


----------



## north (Jul 31, 2022)

Many thanks for the excellent work. Is it also available on Odysee maybe?


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 31, 2022)

north said:


> Many thanks for the excellent work. Is it also available on Odysee maybe?


it will take some time because I need to look into syncing it with youtube without deleting the previous videos from the old sync setup. I haven’t yet looked into how this works with odysee and rumble.


----------



## AbandonIdeology (Aug 1, 2022)

Will the English version of "Stolen History - Lifting the Veil of Deception" be going back up on this channel?


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 3, 2022)

AbandonIdeology said:


> Will the English version of "Stolen History - Lifting the Veil of Deception" be going back up on this channel?



Yes, we are working on clearing the videos from the copyrighted material that led to the channel deletion and then re-publish them.

The problem is that only the video editor has the original files, and he died in January. We are waiting for the german agency in charge of his case to release his personal files from his estate.


----------



## AbandonIdeology (Aug 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Yes, we are working on clearing the videos from the copyrighted material that led to the channel deletion and then re-publish them.
> 
> The problem is that only the video editor has the original files, and he died in January. We are waiting for the german agency in charge of his case to release his personal files from his estate.


God bless you. As someone relatively new to this line of inquiry, those videos were a beautiful introduction into the chronology problem in mainstream history.

I had read about his passing, very sad to hear this. It almost creates a desire in me to revive my video editing skills and contribute.

Much love guys


----------



## PZNZ (Aug 5, 2022)

Great news, can you tell us when Part 4 - The Secret War Against Germania will be released?


----------



## luddite (Aug 6, 2022)

Excellent work. I'm looking forward to watching this!

Edit: just watched and it really was a thought provoking documentary. Well done.


----------



## SleepyHouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Everyone: using the Brave browser is not only best for your privacy, but it makes youtube an ad-free experience. You can also set up the Brave wallet which gives free BAT whenever you choose to click an ad. Not a shill - just what browser I've been using for a couple years now because of ad-free YT and constant minimal consent for website cookies.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 10, 2022)

New Video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_2idBsLuaI_​
For this video, we worked with Yulia, who translated our documentary videos into Russian.


----------



## wizz33 (Aug 11, 2022)

al it was alluded to the rising ocean level beteen -2000 and 1900 was never explicity mentioned, i think it was a mayor contributing factor to keeping the cabal in power.
another thing that maybe needs it own video is the connection between titanic trees (+10km), sea level rise, death titanic trees and resets and mud flood


----------



## River.Axl (Aug 13, 2022)

May I know does yt channel Van der Zwaan is part of SH channel or team? He has the full 50 mts long, but a different voice narrated the video of Lifting The Veil of Deception - Part 4: The Secret War Against Germania. If he does, why does it never publish on SH previous channel?

Thank you for all the hard work and the endless fight to bring us our-story, over his-story.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 14, 2022)

River.Axl said:


> May I know does yt channel Van der Zwaan is part of SH channel or team? He has the full 50 mts long, but a different voice narrated the video of Lifting The Veil of Deception - Part 4: The Secret War Against Germania. If he does, why does it never publish on SH previous channel?
> 
> Thank you for all the hard work and the endless fight to bring us our-story, over his-story.



You mean this one. It's not part 4. It was published in 2020, before I started to work with him on the other videos. This was more or less just a test he published. It's narrated by an AI voice. So the voice sounds very bad at times, which is why I never put it on our SH youtube channel.

He had started to work on re-doing this in high quality with natural voices, but this work wasn’t finished.


----------



## Frits (Aug 18, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> You mean this one.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## DanFromMN (Sep 1, 2022)

good to know I'll subscribe


----------



## Smilenhappy (Nov 1, 2022)

You question why no flags on tall building flag poles. I believe they were for lightening, which caused fires in those pre sprinkler system current better fire dept why you ask no people in many city photos. Taken in early morning as sky was clear ( smoggy sooty cities) and getting ready in the dark morning homes, maybe one bathroom if not a apt building one to a floor, took longer getting ready, ate a home cooked breakfast, men even read news paper before leaving home. 

would enjoy notations to show building names and places as well as photo dates.

keep up the great work! As I  Enjoy all your videos


----------

